# showed up for my flight with expired passport... help!



## optimist (Apr 4, 2009)

Arrived at Kennedy tonight for a 6pm flight to London, only to be turned back because my passport expires today    I don't know how on earth I missed that one.   My husband and daughter made the flight and I came back home with my tail between my legs.  Now I have to renew my passport on Monday and catch the same flight Monday night. Does any one have experience with passport renewal in an emergency?  I checked the government site and it says to call them in cases of "life or death". The only thing I can legitimately call this is a case of amnesia.   Do you think they will process this for me on Monday?  We had connecting flights to Israel on Monday which I will obviously miss...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2009)

I once had a problem because of the back-log of passport applications and 2 days before my trip, I still didn't have it.  So the day before my trip I went to the closest passport issuing office (San Francisco for me) and I got one the same day.  I got in line before the office opened and basically waited for it all day and got it about 4:00.


----------



## NWL (Apr 4, 2009)

Denise is correct.  The best you can do is go to the nearest issuing office, and you will get it in the same day.  There are no guarantees on how long it will take.  Try to get a late flight on Monday.

Good luck!


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2009)

I know of someone who had a somewhat similar experience.  He got in line in NYC and got his new passport issued.  Good luck.  It should be relatively easy (I hope).

Sue


----------



## LLW (Apr 4, 2009)

optimist said:


> Arrived at Kennedy tonight for a 6pm flight to London, only to be turned back because my passport expires today    I don't know how on earth I missed that one.   My husband and daughter made the flight and I came back home with my tail between my legs.  Now I have to renew my passport on Monday and catch the same flight Monday night. Does any one have experience with passport renewal in an emergency?  I checked the government site and it says to call them in cases of "life or death". The only thing I can legitimately call this is a case of amnesia.   Do you think they will process this for me on Monday?  We had connecting flights to Israel on Monday which I will obviously miss...




There is a 24/7 number (1-877-487-2778) that you can call to make an appointment. It's supposed to tell you what opening they have, and you leave your name, and go there at the appointed time, although when you get there, it doesn't really look like they really do have set times for set appointments. I think getting that appointed time just puts your name on the list and saves you time so that you don't have to wait all day. Puts you in the fast lane, so to speak.

You pay an extra fee for expeditious processing, and they can process your application right then and there. You will need to bring your current passport and a couple of new photos.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2009)

From the State Dept Passport website

NEED A U.S. PASSPORT IMMEDIATELY?

You should make an appointment to be seen at a Regional Passport Agency only if: 

The U.S. passport is needed in less than 2 weeks for international travel 
The U.S. passport is needed within 4 weeks to obtain a foreign visa 
Contact the National Passport Information Center to make an appointment or locate a Passport Agency. 

http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/first/first_830.html

http://travel.state.gov/passport/about/npic/npic_898.html

New York Passport Agency
Greater New York 
Federal Building
376 Hudson Street
New York, NY 10014-3621
Hours: 7:30 a.m.- 3:00 p.m.,
local time, Monday through Friday
Schedule an Appointment
Directions

Make an appointment 24 hours a day, 7 days a week using our Automated Appointment System at 1-877-487-2778.

If you are renewing a passport for travel within 14 days, you should submit Form DS-82 to the agency at the time of your appointment. Do not mail in the Form DS-82 prior to your appointment.


Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2009)

"The best laid plans of mice and men..."
A while back there was a thread on travel mistakes in one of the "rec.travel" usenet groups.  I contributed the time we were going to drive to the airport, and my wife and I both put our car keys in our luggage which I proceeded to lock in the trunk (there was no spare).  This one makes that look like small potatoes. I'm sure that the OP is mortified, but for the rest of us, its a stark reminder not to take our travel docs for granted.


----------



## optimist (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. 
I tried the number to make an appointment but the first appointment it will let me make is in five days' time, so that's no good.
I will be there at the passport office in NYC as soon as it opens tomorrow morning and pray for the best. 
It turns out my husband and daughter didn't make it to London either. He called this morning to say that their flight was cancelled. At first it was delayed from 9:30 pm till around midnight when they finally boarded the plane. They sat on the runway till 3:00 am and heard that the flight was being cancelled after all.  Apparently AA made them all line up with the promise of hotel coupons and after a long wait  said all hotels in the area were fully booked They spent the night at the airport and are hoping to catch a flight this morning leaving soon...
I hope they make the connection to Israel otherwise this will be a very very expensive trip as those tickets are fully nonrefundable


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2009)

NWL said:


> Denise is correct.  The best you can do is go to the nearest issuing office, and you will get it in the same day.  There are no guarantees on how long it will take.  Try to get a late flight on Monday.
> 
> Good luck!



This happen to my sister-in-law about two years ago.  I agree Monday morning be at your nearest issuing passport office bright and early when the doors open, with an updated (correct size picture for your passport and all your documents (birth certificate, social security card, driver license) what ever is needed for your passport.  Yes! you will in the office for some time. In Miami my sisiter-in-law had her new passport by 3:00 PM that afternoon.  Thanks goodness the U S State Department in the City of Miamai, Fl.  Also, "Please bring a credit card or cash to pay for your new Passport." 

Please go early in the morning with all you documentation (DS-82) because there will heard of people just like you and please keep in the right line for re-issusing passport. 

Good Luck


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 5, 2009)

Most of the RiteAid or Walgreens Photo Drug stores also have the camera to take Passport photos.  I got the girl to retake mine when I didn't like the picture only to LOSE my passport overseas later.  Another story.

As you are NJ (besides NYC), the other regional passport office is in the Federal Building at 6th and Market St in Phila.  Please check the street address as they might have moved.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 5, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Most of the RiteAid or Walgreens Photo Drug stores also have the camera to take Passport photos.



Also can get Passport photos at Fed Ex Stores (used to be Kinko's)

George


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2009)

And it looks like you may be in Israel for Easter? Have a great trip. Things will work out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2009)

Also, take your travel documents with you in case you have to prove you're doing international travel within the next two weeks.

I figured since you were at Kennedy Airport you were staying in NYC.

Linda, I think the Philadelphia Regional Passport Office may have moved
the address from the website:

Philadelphia Passport Agency
U.S. Custom House
200 Chestnut Street, Room 103
Philadelphia, PA 19106 
Hours: 8:00 a.m.- 3:00 p.m.,
local time
Monday through Friday

but I've not been to downtown Philadelphia, so I don't know how close Chestnut Street is to 6th and Market.

At any rate, good luck & best wishes

Richard


----------



## optimist (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for your good wishes.
I cannot go anywhere other than NYC because I am booked on the same flight leaving at 6:10 pm out of JFK on Monday.  So not only I have to make it in one day, I have to make it in time to get to the airport by around 4pm 

I went to Sears just now for my pictures so at least I'm all set with those. The alarm is set for 5:00 am.  I will be the first person in line


----------



## radmoo (Apr 5, 2009)

not sure if it will help but when you get with the agent, make sure you tell them that your family is already enroute to Israel and you really NEED to be there by sundown WEd, Israeli time as that is when Passover begins.  I'm just surmising that this is the case   Arriving on the holiday won't be simple.  Just remember, it always pays to be nice.  I've found this to work 99.9% of the time.  And after all, it was your error to not pick up on expiration date.  But I have faith that you will live up to last year's "Next year in Jerusalem.

Keep us posted.


----------



## CSB (Apr 5, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck getting the flight on monday. I don't know if there are flights to Israel late wednesday or thursday since that is the start of Passover and things can get pretty shut down. 

Weather should be wonderful and have a great time whether you are celebrating Passover, Easter or just visiting for the fun of it. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 5, 2009)

optimist said:


> Thank you for your good wishes.
> I cannot go anywhere other than NYC because I am booked on the same flight leaving at 6:10 pm out of JFK on Monday.  So not only I have to make it in one day, I have to make it in time to get to the airport by around 4pm
> 
> I went to Sears just now for my pictures so at least I'm all set with those. The alarm is set for 5:00 am.  I will be the first person in line



Please have travel documents (flight ticket), a credit card and your old passbook with you on tommorow.

Good luck and be very nice to the government worker.

Remeber also to be at the airport two (2) hours befor departure.


----------



## optimist (Apr 5, 2009)

> But I have faith that you will live up to last year's "Next year in Jerusalem.
> 
> Keep us posted.



Yes, that is the prayer that I have in mind 

I already had a flight to Israel which I will miss because it will leave Monday morning when I am in line at the passport office. Changing THAT flight to a later date cost another $550  

It's true, I have no one to blame but myself.  Last time I renewed my passport ten years ago, 2009 seemed like another age so I guess I figured it would never come 

I will let you know what happens...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2009)

Optimist,


If it's not too late, I forgot to add if you're going to the Passport office via public transportation - a great site for learning how to get from Point A to Point B is - http://www.hopstop.com/?city=newyork

They have other cities too, but right now NYC is of interest. You can choose your transportation mode too -(e.g., subway only; subway + bus; bus only; walking)

Richard


----------



## julienjay (Apr 6, 2009)

My friend did this same thing. Had to pay $500 but got it same day.


Good luck.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's hoping no news is good news and that Optimist is on a plane right now.


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 6, 2009)

With wings and a prayer!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 6, 2009)

I pray he is at airport.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 6, 2009)

Good new that we have not been updated!  I hope!


----------



## jhoug (Apr 7, 2009)

*New Passport applications or Renewals*

Interesting.  I hope she made it too.  Just a note to those of you trying to get passports for several family members to fly----now that the rules have changed even to Mexico.  I have 4 children and we are flying to Mexico in 6 weeks.  I had the applications and pictures all filled out and then planned on taking them all in to the post office to do the application process when they were off track from school 4 weeks ago----at that time the website said processing times were 3 weeks.  Well, what was very difficult was actually getting an appt time at the post office--especially when my husband first tried, they thought we were trying to get appts for all 6 of us.  Luckily, what my husband didn't know was that ours (the adults only) were expired recently enough to do the mail in renewal.   Saturday appts were hard to come by, but we had manged to find two for my older school aged children last Sat ("National Passport Day--Mar 28).   We had 2 appts two weeks earlier during the day for my younger children, and I mailed mine at the same time.  The latter appt., was quite different from the first  ---the postal worker was very picky about the pictures which were just like the others that had already been sent in---the face on one shot was exactly 1 inch (I had measured) and on white background but turned out a little darker and she was calling it gray--a--but it appears that some like them closer to the 1 3/8 in and nearly overexposed---as we ended up redoing his picture at the post office for $15.  She said it all depended on who was processing your passport and what mood they were in that day as we told her our previous appt. had been fine and he had not said anything about the pictures.  (We thought, "Yeah, if we get someone like you reviewing, then they won't pass.":annoyed: ) Also she complained about the pictures already being stapled to the form, and said "that was only for the mail-in forms" even though it showed clearly where to staple on both forms.  The first worker had quietly removed the staples and redid them how he wanted.  
   Anyway, now to make my long story short.   The first 2 in person applications---passports came today!  
Only 2 1/2 weeks since the initial application---and this WAS NOT expedited! Now we just hope that the other 4 come in time and that my one son's isn't rejected for being overexposed (when I looked at the passport website--they said this was the most common reason for a picture being rejected).  
 The moral:  Plan your appts to the Post office or application center--well in advance (they are currently stating 4-6 weeks) ---and be prepared with your application(on-line) and pictures. Make sure you really scrutinze your photos if you took them yourself and your printer does passport photos. 
Then, be surprised if the Passport center does it even more quickly than you thought.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy Pesach Op...hope you made it.


----------



## optimist (Apr 18, 2009)

*I'm back home!!*

I just wanted to update everyone on my passport situation.

I got to the passport office in Manhattan on Monday at 6:30 a.m. and I was fourth in line. At seven thirty they reorganized the line to place those with appointments ahead of everyone else. They turned away those that did not have proof that they were flying out THAT day. (This upset a lot of people who had flights the next day - I don't know how that was resolved but there was a lot of crying going on). Anyway, I got my passport by 11:30 a.m. and made my flight in time.

This was a very expensive lesson for me. Not just in money but I also lost three days of vacation time (I had to return home two days earlier than planned because when I lost my original flight to go out, it also cancelled my return flight home and all flights were booked up on the day that I wanted).  Needless to say, I will be more careful in the future but I hope this story will save someone else the incredible hassle.  

On a positive note, Jerusalem is an INCREDIBLE place to be,  especially during this season.  I can't think of any other place in the world where within  walking distance you can visit most of the holiest and most meaningful sites to three western religions.  If you get the chance, you should go.

Thanks for all your help and concern during my ordeal!!


----------



## radmoo (Apr 18, 2009)

Shabbat Shalom and glad to hear that at least  you made it in time for the holiday.  Thanks for sharing your story and as you said, hopefully by sharing your tale, you will save others from a similar fate.

Three years ago we visited Jerusalem right after Pesach.  My husband is a Rabbi and we conducted Shabbat services in our hotel suite.  I will never forget the sounds of our singing intermingled with the church bells tolling across the hill and the sound of the Imam's call to prayer.  If you haven't been, it is truly not possible to imagine the feeling of walking in the Holy Land.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 18, 2009)

Optimist, I am very happy you have a chance to visit the Holy Land in your life time.  Welcome Home and Peace be with You !!!!


----------



## CalifasGirl (May 27, 2009)

*been there, done that*

I had the experience of the expired passport when traveling to Mexico. Since my passport had expired, and the laws for traveling to Mexico had not changed yet, my partner insisted that it was OK. The law didn't change until the following year, so I figured he was right. All the websites I visited did not say anything about requiring passports until the following year.

Well, to our surprise, Mexicana Airlines refused to let me on with my expired passport even though the law wouldn't require it until the following year. They instituted the change in advance. :annoyed: They explained that they are extremely strict about it because they are fined a huge penalty if they allow people to board without proper documents. After a few minutes of conversation with the check-in agent, I remembered an incident years ago that happened to my friend traveling to Mexico. She used only her birth certificate, and the airline refused to accept that as a form of identification. They advised her to go to the notary office (this was in LAX) and get the notary public to notarize the birth certificate. Only then would they accept the birth certificate AND notary document as forms of ID. So I asked if that was acceptable to them--a notarized document with my expired passport. They said YES, so we had to rebook for the morning--this was the last flight out of SFO--to fly the first flight out of SJC, which cost us $200 each ($400 total). I should have called a 24-hour traveling notary pubic, but I didn't think of it until too late.  So we booked a hotel near SJC since it was the first flight out, and called a notary to come out and notarize my passport. So the total cost of the whole thing was $500--$400 additional ticketing fee and $100 for the hotel. That was a costly lesson. Immediately, upon our return from Mexico City, I renewed my passport.

On our next trip to Mexico (San Jose del Cabo) the following year, with the new law in effect, we witnessed another incident like ours. Because everyone was in a rush to renew their passports, the US issued certificates that the passport was on its way but held up due to huge backlogs. A woman and her daughter only had their expired passports and those useless certificates. The airline refused to let them board without proper passports. Their vacation was pretty much cancelled.  I don't know if the notarized document accompanying an expired passport would work now with the new laws in effect, you can always ask.


----------

